# Ohio River Catfish Tournament Aug 15-16 - Marietta



## Elk (Jan 16, 2009)

The 2014 Ohio River Interstate Catfish Tournament will be held from 3:00pm August 15 to 3:00pm August 16, 2014.This is the League of Ohio Sportsmen's 15th annual tournament.

Based at the fairgrounds on the bank of the Muskingum River where they have camping and a boat ramp . Motels and restaurants nearby.






Call League of Ohio Sportsmen office (614) 274-8370.

More details and a link to the registration forms will be available soon.


----------

